

Resources for the Node.js Dev - stagga_lee
http://java.dzone.com/articles/40-resources-nodejs-developer

======
arunoda
This post is too biased on OpenShift. OpenShift support for NodeJS is not the
2,3,4 things you anyone should look at.

I hope this should help some one to get started on Node quickly -
<https://github.com/joyent/node/wiki/Resources>

And try to stay in control with NodeJS mailing list :)

~~~
fcambus
I would like to mention NodeCloud as well, a Node.js resources directory
ordering sites by their Alexa rank : <http://www.nodecloud.org>

------
creativename
As someone just getting into Node.js development, I had been looking into a
good (free, for now) PaaS for a hobby project. I had settled on Heroku, and I
like it so far for its simplicity. However, reading this was the first time I
had considered OpenShift for Node.js. Can anyone comment on the merits of
OpenShift vs. Heroku? I've found surprisingly little information comparing the
two while searching around.

From what I was seeing, OpenShift looked like it may offer more capacity with
its free plan, but I may be missing something here...

~~~
fpp
Have a look into NodeJitsu <http://nodejitsu.com/>

They recently opened up their services to the public and still have a free
tier.

~~~
agilebyte
Not sure if that is a factor, but being in the UK I got way too many 404s in
the free tier. In comparison (the same app), Heroku or OpenShift work like a
charm.

~~~
fpp
Thanks for the info (I'm in the UK as well).

Our current approach is to create our own machines with dedicated & VMs we
rent cheap and setup ourselves. Always interested in recipes to do that.

Nevertheless we are currently evaluating managed solutions like joyent,
nodejitsu or Redhat's Openshift to take away the extra workload in managing
the iron.

------
mrharrison
Sounds like I still don't want to use node, no one has decided on what
resources to use.

~~~
virmundi
If that is your criteria for using a tool, you're never going to move into
anything new. For web development many are happy with Express. Sure they tend
to use Mongo or some no-sql type storage, but that is due to novelty and the
fact that the individuals writing the async drivers are into that right now.
MySQL has support and it's increasing.

Node's an interesting idea and should be given some room to grow. When done
correctly it seems to scale well, especially on one box.

To go back to the topic, look at Java. There are so many tools out there to do
the same thing in the MVC space. Would you say that you won't use Java because
people can figure out which tools to use? To me the benefit of Node and Java
is that you are not tied to a particular engineering group's view of the
world. You can plug in what you want. You can experiment and learn yourself. A
monolithic stack might be good from the it just work's perspective (though
I've never seen that to be true and I've programmed in C#), but it does tie
you to a release schedule of the vendor.

